# Flowers of H. callitrichoides



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Isn´t the best beauty but maybe the smallest flower ! 










General aspect, 









A detail leaves, roots and flowers. The flowers have large about one milimeter


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

My goodness! I've had to ID some small flowers in the past, but that's got to take the cake. I almost had to use a hand lens just to see it in the picture.


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

Another wonderful pictures there Trebol-a. Very nice macro shots 
BTW, can you share how you grow the HC emmerse ?


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

BTW? What? sorry my english is very poor.... :-s
This HC is growing in a little greenhouse at the sun with very high temperature and humidity.


----------

